# Need a cycle buddy PLEASE!



## ditmar13

I'm new to this site but not to ttc. I've been trying several years. I have pcos & don't ovulate. I'm now on a hybrid, ovulation induction cycle using femara, Gonal-f & ovidrel trigger. Im interested in finding a cycle buddy going thru anything remotely similar. To share stories & offer support. If anyone is interested in talking casually, girl to girl about some of these difficulties then I am here.


----------



## Jules8

Hi :hi: I have PCOS as well and on cd19 of my first Femara Cycle. So far I haven't O'd yet. 

Good luck to you!


----------



## ditmar13

Have you tried clomid, yet or are you starting just with femara? Are you having any side effects? Femara usually treats me pretty well as far as side effects go, but some of the other meds are wicked. Are you using OPKs to track ovulation, or are you tracking with ultrasounds?


----------



## Jules8

No clinic, just Femara. Other than a few hot flashes, general hormonal stuff, and headaches, I havent had any bad side effects. I took it once before and got pregnant with my daughter the first cycle. I went through a fertility specialist so it was monitored with ultrasounds, bloodwork, OPK, temping,etc. Since it worked so great the first time I asked my obgyn if they would prescribe it and they agreed. I wanted to try a more relaxed approach so I just used OPKs this cycle. I just got a positive OPK today at CD19! We bd yesterday then will bf again tonight and tomorrow then see what happens. I will be doing progesterone bloodwork since it was really low last time.


----------



## ditmar13

So are you in the 2ww now? How many DPO are you? I hope it's easy for you again this time. I just got my bfn & am waiting for af again. I had some spotting today, so I thought she was on her way, but she can be a tricky broad, lol. Another ovulation induction cycle for me with tons of injections, meds, scans, etc. This is getting really tiring quickly


----------



## Jules8

Im 6dpo...I think. I had my progesterone bloodwork this morning that will confirm whether or not I did. They had to poke me 5 times to find a vein and all I could think was...please let this happen quickly. The tests and stuff get brutal. Im pretty positive I did ovulate though as I had side pains and positive OPKs that went negative on the day the side pain went away.

I had some pinching and cramping today, but its still too early to test.


----------



## Sarahtonyn

Hi,

May I join? I am on CD 11 of my first round of Femara. On Saturday, I have an appointment for follicle scan and to measure my lining. Also, they will be checking for cysts. Based on my AMH of 4.0 (I am 34), they suspect I have PCOS, but I have no other symptoms. I had the Mirena IUD for almost 15 years and did not have a period the entire time. I had it removed in October 2016 and have had very regular periods for the whole year. Last cycle, AF came 4 days late which had never happened to me. I was so hopeful since I had never been late without being pregnant. (I had an early miscarriage in May.) But all tests were BFN. My doctor agreed to let me start Femara without a formal PCOS diagnosis and without ovulation blood work. She said she was pretty sure I wasn't ovulating regularly. I am feeling cautiously hopeful that this will work. I belong to a Femara facebook group and I couldn't believe how many women said they got pregnant their first cycle. That was dangerous for me to hear. Lol.

At my scan on Saturday, depending on the results, my doctor has said she will probably have me trigger and will start on progesterone supplements as well. All of this is unexpected and a bit overwhelming, and I am grateful for modern medicine!

Jules, any update on your progesterone test?

Ditmar, sorry about BFN. :(


----------



## Jules8

Hi Sarah. Good luck! Have you had any side affects or anything? I found that I had way less compared to people that I know who have taken clomid. 

The positive stories are so great! Though I agree it's dangerous to hear or even experience it happening quickly and than it not happen that way. I have to tell myself not to get discouraged if it doesn't happen as quickly this time around, but also try to be optimistic that it will. It's such a mind game going back and forth. TTC at its finest! 

AFM- I haven't received my results yet. I made sure I was scheduled in the morning on Monday so they would be ready yesterday. They said 24-48 hours...it's past 48 hours at this point. I tried calling, but just got the nurse's line vm. 

No symptoms, at least I think. I'm trying not to over think every twinge.lol


----------



## ditmar13

How did it go..... did you test?


----------



## ditmar13

Yes sarahtonyn, please join the convo. I'm finding it very hard to find people to talk to that have similar situations. I don't know any personally & a lot of the support boards I find are outdated & nobody responds. Anyways.... did you get pregnant naturally with your miscarriage? Have you tried anything else like clomid, or are you start with femara? I'm also on femara right now. I'm on CD and taking 3 tabs. I'm also starting Gonal-f injections tomorrow. I'm getting quite worn down already, but at least we've finally found this combo that works for me. I also use the progesterone & trigger shot during these last few cycle attempts. I think the trigger is a no brainer if your Dr is willing. Takes all the guessing out. Where are you at now in ypur cycle? Looking forward to talking more.


----------



## Jules8

I took a testing break over the weekend. I tested this morning on a FRER and thought I could see a shadow, but nothing that has me convinced. I'm 99.9% sure we're out this cycle. 

ditmar- What CD are you? Are you going through a fertility specialist? My doctor's office is just prescribing the medication and doing a progesterone check after suspected O. When I had my monitored cycle at the fertility specialist, they said they would only do the trigger if my hormone levels weren't right when my follicles were ready. My insurance wouldn't cover it so I was happy when they said I didn't need it.


----------



## Sarahtonyn

Sorry for the delayed response, I just saw this. Yes, I got pregnant naturally with my mc. This cycle with Femara is the first time I've had any medical assistance. My doctor wasn't willing to trigger because we never did blood work last cycle to see if I ovulate on my own, plus she was confident that I would release these 2 follicles based on the scan. I am now 1dpo. She agreed to trigger next time if this doesn't work. 

I know what you mean, that it is difficult to find people to talk to about this...I belong to a few FB groups that are helpful and easy to use for responses. This feels a little more personal though. :) 

Jules, sorry you feel you are out this cycle. But sounds like you still have a chance!


----------



## Jules8

AF is here so on to cycle #2. The good thing is that it lines up with what fertility friend predicted, which means I ovulated on CD20 and af at 14dpo. I'm actually ok with seeing af and feel a little more relaxed since I know what to expect now. The only thing I'm waiting on is to see if they want to up my femara dose. 

Sarah- Fingers crossed everything works and good luck! Are you an early tester or are you holding out?


----------



## Sarahtonyn

Jules, sorry about AF. What dosage of Femara were you on? Do you plan to request any monitoring this cycle, or continue with what you did last cycle? I'm glad you are feeling somewhat relaxed now. 

And thank you! As far as testing, I have done early and waiting until AF is due or late. I've tried everything to see if one way is easier on me than others. Turns out, it's all stressful! Lol. This time, I was planning on doing whatever my doctor recommends. She was telling me about a success story of one of her patients and I think she recommended beginning testing on 10dpo, but I'm not sure if I heard her right. I'm also not sure when to expect AF because I don't know if Femara is going to lengthen my regular 12 day luteal phase... My app is showing AF is due on 11/27. If it doesn't come that day, I think it would be fun to get a positive on 11/28 which is my deceased sister's birthday. Sorry for such a long answer--I guess I'm not too sure! But I'm thinking I will wait until 11/28.


----------



## FX4BabyBump

Hi Ladies!

Mind if I join this conversation? Im on my first round ever of Femara with Ovidrel trigger shot and have been finding it difficult to find other women who dont have PCOS/are on fertility meds to talk to and relate. :(


----------



## Jules8

Sarah- I always say I'm going to wait, but part of me is just too impatient. I have gotten better at not staring at it for hours and throwing it away before getting line eye too bad though. lol I'm not sure what my luteal phase is usually so I can't help you there. I only know that this cycle it was spot on 14 days. Make sure to keep us updated! 

Hi fx! Good luck with your first cycle. :) What CD are you?


----------



## FX4BabyBump

Jules8 said:


> Hi fx! Good luck with your first cycle. :) What CD are you?

Hi Jules! Thanks! Im on CD 15. I triggered on Monday 11/13, so I was supposed to ovulate last night. Havent really felt any different today, just bloated a bit (think from the trigger shot perhaps?). Is that normal? So I guess my two week wait starts today, supposed to test on the 29th. Fingers crossed but Im not getting my hopes up since this is just my first cycle.


----------



## mdscpa

:hi: Ladies..... <3 Mind if i join? I have PCOS as well and did rounds of clomids before plus fostimon + trigger. Unfortunately, we never conceived. 2 mos after stopping clomid, we tried Fertilaid and that's when we conceive. We decided to TTC#2 in July, naturally/unmedicate, so far no luck. :( So we decided to try fertilaid again and see if it will help my body to ovulate. Still waiting to ovulate hopefully between CD18-23.


----------



## Jules8

mdscpa- Hiii! Good luck with the fertilaid. I've heard some good things about it! Fingers crossed it does the trick like it did the first time for you. :) 

FX- I didn't do a trigger so I'm not sure. I knew when I ovulated because I was doing OPK's and had lots of side pain that got super intense then it just went away. I do remember having af like symptoms like a little bit of bloating and broke out. Hormones doing their thing I suppose. lol 

AFM: Today is CD3 so I took my first femara. :) I'm also ordering my OPK's....kicking myself for not getting a bigger pack last month. I limited myself because last time I got so many then got pregnant that month so I had like 150 of them left over. I should have kept them, but didn't think we would be TTC anytime soon after that. 2-3 years seemed so far away then. No one told me how fast time flies!


----------



## FX4BabyBump

mdscpa said:


> :hi: Ladies..... <3 Mind if i join?

Welcome, mdscpa! Ive never heard of fertilaid.. is that kind of like a vitamin or supplement? Or is it a prescription? Do you know if you can take it in addition to fertility meds like Femara/Clomid? Sorry for so many questions!


----------



## FX4BabyBump

Jules8 said:


> Today is CD3 so I took my first femara.

Ah, ok! Today Im still just crampy, bloated, gassy. Trying not to look into symptom too much because the trigger shot can cause all of these thing (and so can AF). The 2WW is going to be brutal.. its already grinding by ever so slowly!

And thats exciting that you started your Femara today! Fingers crossed for this being a lucky post and we all get our BFPs in time for the November/December holidays!


----------



## mdscpa

Fertilaid is an herbal medicine you can order it online. With our first, we took it with fertilCM, ovaboost, countboost (DH) & motility boost (DH). This time we are only trying just the fertilaid. I read that it shouldn't be taken with clomid not sure with femara but I guess it'll be tge same.

:dust: to everyone....


----------



## Jules8

I don't think they recommend taking any other fertility boosters while taking femara or clomid as it can impact how the medication works. I'm not positive as I looked it up and couldn't find anything specifically femara, just clomid. Femara is a newer medication for fertility so there doesn't seem to be as much info. You could def. bring it up to your doctor if you end up doing another cycle...hopefully that won't happen though. :) 

2ww are the worst!! lol I told my husband that I need to start a hobby like sewing or knitting or something.


----------



## FX4BabyBump

Ah, ok! Maybe Ill bring this up with her if the first 3 cycles of Femara dont work, but hoping that wont be the case!

And yes, I need to find a hobby during this 2WW.. the past couple nights Ive felt so tired, probably because of all of the hormones being processed by my body, so Ive had little motivation to do things to bide the time after work. 

:dust: to us all!!


----------



## mdscpa

Hope you get your :bfp: and don't have to use those supplements. But if it doesn't, you can always look it up and get your doc's opinion about it. Maybe all you need are some herbal supplements.

TWW is a killer... All I wanna do after confirmed O was sleep hoping I wake up one day and it's test/af time. :haha:


----------



## Jules8

How are you feeling FX? You're getting close to testing time! 

md- I'm with you there! Though my husband and toddler would go out of their minds without me awake. lol 

AFM- I'm good. I took my last femara and af is over so I just have to wait for O now. I think that's a close second to the TWW. lol


----------



## FX4BabyBump

Hey Jules! Im feeling pretty good.. nothing too out of the norm, a little nausea, increased sense of smell, and continued cramping/bloating but Im still not trying to read into the symptoms because the trigger can be the cause. Im trying not to count down the days to test day, but its definitely on my mind. Surprised I havent broken down and tested at least once. 

How are you feeling from the Femara? Are you timing O with OPK this month? Should be coming up soon!


----------



## Jules8

Good job holding out! That's super hard. 

AFM: I'm good. The only real symptom I get is headaches and hot flashes. I woke up sweating every night and it's been cold so I know it was just me. lol Right now I'm just holding out til this weekend to start my OPK's. I was going to temp, but I keep forgetting to get out my thermometer before bed. lol


----------



## FX4BabyBump

Happy belated Thanksgiving!!

So 2 days after I said how proud of myself I was for not testing, curiosity got the best of me and I tested on a cheap-o test and got a BFN. That is at 10 days past trigger and 9dpo. I haven&#8217;t tested since and I know that there&#8217;s still a chance (real test day is suppose day to be the 29th), but it really bummed me out. The only upside is that I know the trigger is out of my system now. 

How many days past ovulation have you all tested when you received your BFP?


----------



## Jules8

Cheapie tests take foreverrrr to show a line or even progress. I got a vvvvf squinter on 10dpo in the evening(nobody else saw it and I questioned it). On 11dpo in the morning I still wasn't sure if it was really there so I ran out to grab a frer. The frer showed the line right away so I didn't use any more cheap ones for my own sanity. I attached a pic of my 11dpo ic. 

Keep us updated and don't count yourself out yet!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150612_072843441_HDR.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mdscpa

FX af stays away.... I don't actually test early with all my cycles I just wait for AF. But with DS I tested at 14dpo (a day before AF as per FF) and got a + right away 2 hours later I used the CB digital and in 12 seconds it showed "pregnant", only tested because temp stayed up. I'm just too weak seeing a - hpt before af so i keep on waiting plus I always know based on my charts if AF is gonna show.


----------



## Jules8

mdscpa- That's the great part about charting. I keep saying I'm going to, but I just forget then feel like it's too late in the cycle. It's such a helpful tool though!


----------



## FX4BabyBump

Thank you for the reassurance. Tomorrow is test day.. I&#8217;m 14dpo today and have had AF-like cramps for the past few days but nothing yet.. I was convinced that I was getting my period based on the cramps. If I don&#8217;t wake up with AF tomorrow, I&#8217;ll test so wish me luck! I would test first thing in the morning but just realized I don&#8217;t have a spare pregnancy test, so I guess I&#8217;ll have to do it either tomorrow night or first thing the following morning. I&#8217;ll keep you all posted!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Agree Jules, without it I'll be loss and go crazy wondering if AF is coming or not.

Goodluck FX4BabyBump. Praying she stays away and you get a BIG FAT POSITIVE!!! :bfp:

:dust:


----------



## Jules8

FX- Good luck! Sending prayers and good vibes your way!:dust:

I'm currently CD16 and still no positive OPK so the wait continues. I've been having side aches and some cramping the past few days so it should be any day now. Of course my husband closes at work tonight, won't be home tomorrow night, and I work overnights both Friday and Saturday night so we're going to have to get creative with bd. lol


----------



## mdscpa

FX you O soon and get some BD in. I did O late (latest so far) this cycle so that alone can be stressful, I know, esp when you are timing everything.

FX and baby :dust: to everyone.


----------



## FX4BabyBump

So I tested this morning (16dpo) and it&#8217;s negative, but still no AF either. I&#8217;m so confused. Do you think it&#8217;s possible that I didn&#8217;t ovulate with Femara, trigger shot, and ultrasound monitoring? Or maybe it&#8217;s still too early to detect anything with a test?


----------



## Jules8

FX- I'm sorry about the bfn :hugs: I'm not sure how the trigger works to be honest. Did they check your progesterone levels to confirm O? I think that's the only sure way for them to know if it happened for sure and to see if extra progesterone is needed. Everyone is different as implantation can vary...some get early bfps and some don't get them til much later. You're not out til af shows! 

AFM- CD19 and still waiting to O. I got a positive OPK on CD19 last cycle so I'm being patient. I'm thinking that they really need to up the Femara dose next cycle if things don't work out this time.


----------



## FX4BabyBump

Unfortunately AF showed yesterday, so I&#8217;m on CD2. I&#8217;m bummed, but my RE told me that the chances are equal for the first 3 cycles, so on to the next one! Next step is a CD3 ultrasound to see if we can proceed with cycle 2. They didn&#8217;t check the Progesterone level I think because the trigger shot is supposed to force ovulation without question, or at least that&#8217;s how my doctor put it. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Jules8

FX- I'm sorry af showed. :(:dust: for the next cycle! 

AFM- I started having side pain on Friday so I took an OPK and it was almost positive (actually so close that I thought it was at first) so I was for sure it would be positive that evening...nope, completely negative. Then it happened again on Saturday. It actually didn't go positive til yesterday afternoon. I think my body started to gear up to it then stopped I guess. It was no question positive yesterday so I'm hoping I actually ovulated or will ovulate. I'm kinda thinking I did as the pain got so bad last night then it was gone for the most part this morning.


----------



## FX4BabyBump

Ah, yes! That pain is definitely a good sign! :dust: to you too!! I hope you catch that egg!!

I have an u/s tomorrow morning (CD4) to confirm whether we can go forward with cycle 2.. then on to Femara tomorrow night if I can!


----------



## Jules8

No news for me...just in the 2ww limbo. I go for my progesterone check tomorrow to confirm ovulation. It was weird timing so I'm hoping we covered everything, but I dunno. 

How did everything go with you?


----------



## FX4BabyBump

How did the Progesterone test go?

I went for my CD4 u/s and was given the go ahead for cycle 2! Finished my Femara yesterday and now waiting for my CD12 u/s on Wednesday to determine when to trigger.


----------



## Jules8

It snowed hard all day on Saturday so I didn't get to do my bloodwork. :( I was hoping to get it done today and I'm not sure if it will be possible. Ughhh! 

I'm glad you got the go ahead. :) I have everything crossed for you this month!


----------



## FX4BabyBump

Ah ok! The snow really hampered a lot of plans this weekend, even where I am. Did you end up being able to get the blood test? Where are you on OPKs? I also have everything crossed for you this month and so much hoping that you get your BFP!! 

Also I wanted to say thank you sincerely for offering support and well wishes, and hope you feel the same on this board. TTC is so difficult, especially for those with PCOS and so I want to make sure that you know that I genuinely appreciate all of it!

AFM I had a CD12 ultrasound today and had 8 follicles on one side and 5 on the other. The largest on each were only 13 (others were much smaller), so I have an appointment on Friday to see if any grew further. We&#8217;ll see what they recommend from there, but no tigger suggestion yet.


----------



## Jules8

I got my bloodwork done on Tuesday and they said 3 days, but I haven't heard anything. I'm 11dpo right now and had a bfn this morning so I'm pretty sure I'm out this cycle. I'm actually thinking of switching over to a fertility doctor. I've been getting my Femara from my OBGYN and even though it's a great practice, I don't feel like they know what they're doing when it comes to treating PCOS and infertility. I just feel like I have to tell them what to do and it should be the other way around. I just hope I don't have to wait to long to get in there. 

How are you doing? Did you go back on Friday? 

I appreciate you as well! I love this site and have been on it for years, even when I wasn't TTC. I like journaling and talking with people. It makes me feel not so alone in the whole scheme of things, especially since I have PCOS.


----------



## Jules8

AF got me yesterday so I'm on to cycle 3. I hope all is well with you!


----------



## FX4BabyBump

I&#8217;m sorry to hear that AF came yesterday &#55357;&#56866; And I agree that fertility specialists know how to best make recommendations for PCOS. I really like my Reproductive Endocrinologist (I have hypothyroidism also) and she&#8217;s extremely knowledgeable. I like the monitored cycles because I feel very much in-the-loop every step of the way with the progression of my cycles. Best of luck in finding a fertility specialist!

The ultrasound on Friday went great! My follicles grew and I had one 19mm and one 18mm on each side. I triggered on Friday night, which means I ovulate today. For the first time ever, I noticed EWCM this morning and got really excited about that. We BD&#8217;ed yesterday afternoon and this morning (although just my luck, DH had some performance issues), so I&#8217;m hoping that we covered the fertile window. This cycle I&#8217;m actually testing out soft cups in addition to the medication. I read so many positive stories about how women got their BFP using soft cups, so I think it certainly can&#8217;t hurt to try. I&#8217;m also making sure I hit the RDA for water because I hear it helps with CM.


----------



## Jules8

Woohoo! Sending good vibes for you this cycle! :) Ive heard good things about the soft cup, it def. doesnt hurt to try. 

AFM: On Saturday I spotted all day then got this horrible beyond horrible migraine and cramps. I took some Tylenol and thankfully it helped then af started full on a few hours later. I also had weird OPKs this cycle and af was a few days early so I knew something must be off. I decided to call the fertility doctor today and thankfully they sent over some bloodwork. A little bit later my OBGYN called with the progesterone results and said the results showed that I didnt ovulate. Everything made sense when they told me that. They upped the dose so well see what happens. My plan is to do my bloodwork in the morning for the fertility doctor then go ahead with the new prescription and see how this cycle goes. If things dont work out Ill be able to transition to the fertility doctor next cycle since the bloodwork is already out of the way.


----------



## FX4BabyBump

Hey Jules! How are you doing on your increased med dose?

AFM - I couldn&#8217;t help myself and POAS last night and it was a BFP, but I think it can honestly go either way. Today I&#8217;m 11dpo and 13dpt. I go in for a blood test tomorrow because the nurse said that it could still be the trigger being picked up by the test but that it&#8217;s a bit far out for a false positive from residual trigger, especially since the test had a strong line. Fingers crossed that they can confirm pregnancy tomorrow. If the the levels are low, they&#8217;ll retest on Tuesday to confirm.


----------



## mdscpa

That's great news FX4BabyBump!!! FX it's not the trigger and your levels are high. Did you POAS again?


----------



## Jules8

fx- Yay!!! Please keep us updated. I'm crossing my fingers it turned out to be a real BFP!! 

mdscpa-You're chart is looking good! When will you be testing?

I haven't had a positive OPK yet, however I'm having some O sign and pain. My OPK was dark yesterday so I'm hoping it will go positive today or tomorrow. I'm crossing my fingers I ovulate with the higher dose. I did touch base with the fertility center as I had some bloodwork done. Everything came back ok, but my insulin levels were elevated so I meet with them this week and if I don't get pregnant this cycle I can switch right over.


----------



## FX4BabyBump

So my level on Friday was 72, so the doctor was confident in confirming pregnancy! They said there&#8217;s no way it could be the trigger at that level. I return for repeat blood work tomorrow to ensure the levels are increasing the way they should be, then an ultrasound in 2 weeks. This all still feels very surreal.


----------



## mdscpa

Jules8 said:


> mdscpa-You're chart is looking good! When will you be testing?
> 
> I haven't had a positive OPK yet, however I'm having some O sign and pain. My OPK was dark yesterday so I'm hoping it will go positive today or tomorrow. I'm crossing my fingers I ovulate with the higher dose. I did touch base with the fertility center as I had some bloodwork done. Everything came back ok, but my insulin levels were elevated so I meet with them this week and if I don't get pregnant this cycle I can switch right over.



Thanks hun, i really hope it's leading me to a :bfp: not another deadend. Still planning on testing on the 5th a day before my birthday. I saw your other post that you got a +OPK, keep BD'ing. :D




FX4BabyBump said:


> So my level on Friday was 72, so the doctor was confident in confirming pregnancy! They said theres no way it could be the trigger at that level. I return for repeat blood work tomorrow to ensure the levels are increasing the way they should be, then an ultrasound in 2 weeks. This all still feels very surreal.


Congrats <3.... I agree with your dr. couldn't be the trigger that high. FX your levels skyrocket. Praying for your H&H 9 mos.


----------



## Jules8

Woohoooo! Congrats! Make sure to keep us updated. :)


----------



## Jules8

FX- I dont know if you still look at this, but I wanted to let you know were bump buddies! I did my first beta today and will do repeats on Monday. I hope all is going well for you!


----------



## FX4BabyBump

Hey Jules! Congrats!!!! How did your follow up beta on Monday go?


----------



## Jules8

It went great! It went from 23 on Sat. at 11dpo to 85 on Monday at 13dpo. :) My first ultrasound and appt. is on Feb. 1st. 

How are you doing?


----------



## FX4BabyBump

That&#8217;s fantastic! Congrats again!! 

I&#8217;m doing well.. pretty typical symptoms at this point. I also actually found out at my first ultrasound that I&#8217;m expecting twins. Had my second ultrasound last week and was able to hear both heart beats, which were strong with normal beats per minute.


----------



## Jules8

Twins!! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## mdscpa

Wow!!! That's awesome news FX4BabyBump. <3


----------



## FX4BabyBump

Thank you!


----------

